

This guy will implement your business idea - cardmagic
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cps/1402007170.html

======
jwesley
That guy is setting himself up to have his time wasted by an endless string of
idiots. If you offer to work for free, that is exactly the value people will
place on the work you do.

~~~
sireat
Exactly! He might not have thought this all the way through. He will have to
spend tremendous amount of time verifying if the idea people actually do have
any connections to the industry. Idea people who can't execute but can BS well
will ruin his day.

Required reading: <http://www.povonline.com/cols/COL209.htm>

